
Ask HN: How do you dive into a new framework/project? - falloutx
Last couple of weeks, I have been trying to learn Vue.js from docs and guides with some amount of scratch-pad code. I am not a very experienced programmer, but most of the times I have written a lot of vanilla javascript, trying not to introduce unnecessary dependencies into the project.<p>So How do you start investigating into a new framework&#x2F;project? How do you probe its internal mechanisms and overall architecture?
======
mickduprez
Personally, I'd stick with the vanilla js and perhaps use jquery as it solves
a lot of headaches with different browsers.

You can waste a lot of time just learning frameworks that can be here one year
and gone the next and you may only use 20% of what they offer. You will learn
more from building apps yourself and with more experience, you will start
building your own js library for common tasks. Build libraries, not frameworks
:)

Get used to building your own framework from your libraries each project as
each project is different. You will get good at it as it is like doing a
'kata' every job and your native js skills will become very good, good to the
point that when you have to work on a project using a framework you should
have enough base experience to work it out.

Also, look into Modules, they are great building blocks for library code.
cheers.

